
DownThemAll Is Back - Tree1993
https://www.downthemall.org/downthemall-4/
======
ktpsns
This is great. DTA was one of the most useful browser plugins I ever had.
Power users have wget, curl and thelike, but extracting cookies etc from the
browser is cumbersome. DTA is just the right tool for many many download
tasks.

